# Crank-based powermeters for Scott Foil



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

I brought a Scott Foil 20 home yesterday, but it looks like my older wired SRAM SRM crank won't fit - the outer diameter of the bottom bracket shell seems too wide to fit inside the plastic powermeter cover. I'm trying to decide whether to keep the bike or bite the bullet on a new wireless powermeter. 

Anyone using a crank based powermeter with the Foil? From pictures I found it looks like the Dura-Ace SRM fits, but I'm also curious if the Sram S975 SRM, the Sram Quarq, or the Rotor 3D SRM or Rotor 3D Quarq fit.
TIA


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Why not wait for the pedal power meters and you'll never have this problem.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

pumaking said:


> Why not wait for the pedal power meters and you'll never have this problem.



Don't think that's going too happen anytime soon. garmin postponed the launch again from March to sometime in the summer.


----------

